# Inside My Candino 1000m



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Well there I was admiring the dial (as you do) of my Candino diver when I noticed a hair, went to brush it off and it was still there. Hmm, can't be on the outside of the watch so it must be on the inside (I'm quick on the uptake







!). Time to use those new case back openers I bought from Roy







.

These are the results - a gold coloured ETA 2824-2. Good to look at but I'm not sure why they bother putting a decorated movement into a solid backed watch - the same movement is in my Junkers dress watch but that has a display back so you can see it.

Anyway the hair has gone







but the watch probably isn't water resistant to 1000m anymore







The groove round the edge of the case is where the BIG gasket goes. I don't much like the plastic movement spacer but, apart from that, it's an extremely well made watch - the crystal is about 4mm thick


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice photo Paul ... isn't the gold coating an anti-corrosion measure?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2004)

Yes the plating is an anti corrosion measure, the movement is not actually decorated from what I can see.

Now you have opened it Paulus don't go down to 1000M anymore!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Well there was me thinking the gold was decoration........ doh! I suppose it makes sense having an anti-corrosion coating on a dive watch.

I have no intention of going down as far as 1000m - I'd need a submarine anyway







When I go down as far as 0m (in the bath or washing up) I take my watch off so I think it'll be safe for a while yet!!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Paul - compared with the ones in my watches, that movement IS definately decorated














.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Well there was me thinking the gold was decoration........ doh! I suppose it makes sense having an anti-corrosion coating on a dive watch.


 I am sorry to say that the gold-plated version is the the most basic ...

http://www.watchuseek.com/cgi-bin/anyboard...733&v=2&gV=0&p=

But that does not change the fact that it is the best popular auto movement.

john


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for the link John - very interesting reading. I don't wear the Candino every day (though I've been wearing it a lot recently) so, even if it has the most basic version of the movement, I think it'll keep on going for a while yet - at least I hope it will







, timekeeping is certainly good









Interesting to read that when you send your watch in for a service, if it's one with complications added to a basic movement, then it's probably just the basic movement that's serviced and not the added complications. Often these are sent back to the manufacturer, who then sends new, or just serviced, replacements


----------

